#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  The People of Cambly

## MarilynMonroe

I joined the platform to teach oral English to adults from all over the world about a month ago. I have talked to people from all over the world, but mostly from Brazil, Columbia, Japan, South Korea, Saudi Arabia and Turkey. 

Many people that just start on Cambly get a 5 minute trial to see if they like it and then they will buy more minutes.. well students are not screened at all and you get all kinds of people on those five min. trials that may or may not want to learn English. I do laugh everyday at some odd callers. 

I had this one guy from Turkey who when I picked up the phone, was dark like but i could see an outline. He didn't say too much, just his name and where he was from and then after 3 mins, he says, I am married with children and don't have a chance to travel and then he panned the phone down where I saw a long hard thing in which then the call hung up as it was five mins. There is a report button for odd calls like this, but the five mins was up and the call hung up. I thought.. hmm this guy was an exhibitionist. lol. 

Today I got another odd, odd call.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Earlier today this young teen calls me, he says he is in high school in Pakistan. He was also on his 5 min free trial. He says, teacher, do you know what dick means?
I was a bit taken aback to say the least. I said, it means penis. Then he says, I also wanted to know what pussy means? I didn't say anything, was watching the clock as the time was almost gone.. and then he says, I did a google search and this is what comes up for pussy and turns the phone around to face a computer while porn is playing in the background. I ended the call.  Wow! lol

----------


## bowie

hmm... Well, with a moniker of "Marilyn Monroe" you are bound to attract a certain unsavory element, the grungier side of the fun and thrill seekers...
just sayin'  :Smile: 

Do keep the the reports coming - yup on the "Wow!"

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> hmm... Well, with a moniker of "Marilyn Monroe" you are bound to attract a certain unsavory element, the grungier side of the fun and thrill seekers...
> just sayin' 
> 
> Do keep the the reports coming - yup on the "Wow!"


No, I don't use MM on Cambly, I think it is the nature of the beast when people aren't screened and I am an attractive enough female. 

The majority of conversations are amazing!  I was talking to a guy from Saudi who had me in his car, his phone was on the front dash and he was driving and talking to me. They download an app to use it. Then he turned the phone towards the highway and I could see hundreds of cars as he was driving.. lol 

Just talked to a doctor in Brazil who was taking ten min break from working, he still had his face mask attached to his chest.

----------


## baldrick

for fcuks sake - video capture the cnuts - work out their facebook and blackmail them for bitcoin

----------


## Luigi

So basically you're being paid to have Arab perverts show you their cock on camera.






Have you told tomcat about this?

----------


## Bettyboo

> So basically you're being paid to have Arab perverts show you their cock on camera.


That does appear to be the case. MM, can you please send me an invite for 5 minutes free English lesson, I will put a rag around my head, but otherwise behave as Luigi suggests...  :Smile: 

(Actually, you might find that you've already entertained a few TD members!)

Baldrick's suggestion is a good one; video capture of these events would get Papillion in quite the tizz...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Wow, you guys get so excited when I mention the word, 'cock'.. lol. A lot of gay men on here as I suspected. lol

Out of about 1000 hours of talking to peoplie, I've seen what I thought was a cock, but it was dark and brief, so no, i don't get paid to look at the C word. lol. 

And it isn't really a pittance, it is minimum wage.

I have had amazing chats in that I've been learning a lot about the world. It is oral conversation mostly and many speakers are at least decent. 

I get paid per minute, and I am allowed to hang the call if there is a rude caller or what happened with the flash.

Last night I talked for 30 mins to a Korean man who lives in Vancouver, Canada. He is a professor at the university there. We talked a lot about Vancouver and also Korea as I had been living there before. He said I can visit him and his family if I ever visit Vancouver, which I would like to someday.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> She's getting paid fuck all if they're just doing trials.
> 
> It's shocking what some women will do just to see a flash of cock.


Ya, but not all of them are assholse for the five min trials. That is how I get my regular clientele which I can make reservations with in the future dumb ass..

----------


## NamPikToot

PB you forgot to give Syb, Hazza and AO the link. Syb won't need 5 minutes, he'll cum before he can get it out.  :Smile: 

https://www.cambly.com/english?lang=en

i estimate 340 cents worth

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^haha, well maybe some people on here would like to become a tutor. I think for expats who already teach it could be a good sideline job. 
If I lived abroad I'd probably still be doing this.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Gee, you are so caring.. not! 
I have two jobs, and as I said on another thread, I do this mostly because I like it and for extra money! Jeez!

--

Anyway this evening was very interesting. I spoke for an hour with an Iraqi Kurdish man (beautiful), who is now living in Tijuana, Mexico. He said he had been to Canada many times and said he wanted to move here soon. He asked a lot about myself and seemed really interested..lol. Basically said he was looking for a wife and hopes to visit me in my city when he comes to Canada this summer.. lol. Maybe he is vetting me to be a sponsor for his move to Canada..lol.

----------


## Topper

It would be really cool if PB could just share her experiences without too much commentary or backbiting....

After all, I find her experiences pretty entertaining...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> It would be really cool if PB could just share her experiences without too much commentary or backbiting....
> 
> After all, I find her experiences pretty entertaining...


Thanks Topper, but I just can't be arsed at the moment. Good luck on your move. I'm gonna go work my two jobs and stay off this toxic forum. Ta

----------


## Chittychangchang

> It would be really cool if PB could just share her experiences without too much commentary or backbiting....
> 
> After all, I find her experiences pretty entertaining...


Indeed, this thread could be informative, interesting and funny.

If the backbiters and fan club give the OP a chance.

Looking forward to more stories MM.

----------


## aging one

> Indeed, this thread could be informative, interesting and funny.
> 
> If the backbiters and fan club give the OP a chance.
> 
> Looking forward to more stories MM.


My one and only comment, and not meant to be negative.  In this case there is no English teaching going on. Its more like needy, horny and lonely people calling in to be greeted and chatted to by like minded individuals. Sure the language is English but the bottom line is a not an English lesson.   Works out great for both parties..

----------


## Cujo

> Indeed, this thread could be informative, interesting and funny.


Highly unlikely.

----------


## AntRobertson

Highly unlikely and she's also gonna throw a tantrum and flounce again in a hiss of indiscriminately flung regardless of what anyone else does or doesn't say or do. Probably already even has.

It's just what she does and it's kinda mental there are still some who don't see the demented pattern.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^And those that don't see the demented pattern of five or six people that tear me and my thread apart when I was just trying to post a decent thread. 

I do not have to put up with the abuse and then the mods taking most of the negative thread and moving it to the dog house. That is not right and it has happened as well on my introduction thread. It is obvious that your little crew will do and say whatever to bully me off the forum and that is where I take the cue and leave as I don't want to be a part of that abuse and harrassment. So, you can pin it on me, but you never take responsibility for your part and the part of your crew (butterfly, Cy, Bsnub, ao, etc). And that is how it will be and has been on this forum and sadly I will not be a part of it. 

I will always look like the bad person on this forum, sadly, which I am not. I was trying to have fun until people started tearing my job apart and putting me down as well. I am off the forum, but saying my two cents and standing up for myself. Not that it will make a difference.

----------


## cyrille

Wow this is new. 

She's now actually both posting and flouncing...at the same time.

 :smiley laughing: 

Fkin nutter.

----------


## Saint Willy

> that is where I take the cue and leave as I don't want to be a part of that abuse and harrassment.


Goodbye then.

----------


## Cujo

> Highly unlikely and she's also gonna throw a tantrum and flounce again in a hiss of indiscriminately flung regardless of what anyone else does or doesn't say or do. Probably already even has.
> 
> It's just what she does and it's kinda mental there are still some who don't see the demented pattern.


Looks like you called it.
Mind you......

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Indeed, this thread could be informative, interesting and funny.
> 
> If the backbiters and fan club give the OP a chance.
> 
> Looking forward to more stories MM.


Thank you Chitty. I left because I could not post anymore with many people putting me down personally and my job down. I do not have to put up with that and I left because I didn't want to deal with so many jerks. No one else is treated that way on this forum, so why should I have to put up with it.  Thank you and Tops for the nice words about wanting to know more about the people of Cambly. Just an update for all you naysayers and ignorant people who put my job down. I'm still talking on Cambly part time as I have a full time day job, I've so far talked for 6330 minutes and have made $1,097 US. It isn't about the money as I said before, but it is decent money for a job I do on the side when I have free time. I've been busy working two jobs over the last few months. Hope all is well with you decent folk on this forum.

----------


## happynz

Hmm...USD$10.44/hour?

Guess I'll keep my current job.

----------


## Luigi

> many people putting me down personally and my job down......No one else is treated that way


... :Smile: 






> I've so far talked for 6330 minutes


Nearly 9 days if doing 12 hours a day.

----------


## Neverna

^ Should be in the quick jokes thread.  :Smile: 

Or David's humorous quotes thread.

----------


## NamPikToot

^^ blink and you missed it

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Well every thread I start you guys trash it and then move it into the doghouse. I don't see you doing that for many others. Guess I won't bother starting another thread then. 

As an side note  - I have a Saudi man who is my best mate now and I'd even say a stalker. He wants me to visit him in Saudi. lol

----------


## Luigi

> ^ Should be in the quick jokes thread. 
> 
> Or David's humorous quotes thread.


Edited it out now.

She does seem a bit, err, fragile.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 9 days if doing 12 hours a day.


I don't do it every day and some days never. Some days an hour or two in the evenings, and moreso on the weekends. I bet I know more about Brazil and Saudi them your average person. I have learned so much about these countries cause the majority of people I talk to are from here. I also talk to people from different countries who now live or study in Canada or the US. Lately, a lot of Bangladeshi people. It is a fun job. I enjoy it, but lately seems mostly just busy on the weekends.

----------


## TizMe

> I do not have to put up with that


 but apparently you do as you keep coming back for more, and more, ad infinitum.


Albert Einstein is widely credited with saying, The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results.

----------


## cyrille

But hey, it's a chance to get to know Saudi and Bangladeshi guys.











 :Sad:

----------


## happynz

> I have a Saudi man who is my best mate now


Good for you.

----------


## aging one

> As an side note - I have a Saudi man who is my best mate now and I'd even say a stalker


A best mate you have never met. I guess you celebrities live a different life.   :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> but apparently you do as you keep coming back for more, and more, ad infinitum.
> 
> 
> Albert Einstein is widely credited with saying, “The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results.”


Nope, I came back to say hi to Topper and Chitty mostly which I should be allowed to do. Also, to answer Dill's question on Chinese numerals.

----------


## PlanK

> Wow, you guys get so excited when I mention the word, 'cock'.. lol. A lot of gay men on here as I suspected. lol



OMFG!!  That's so true!

As soon as you turn up the homo-erotic frisson in this forum becomes unbearable.  AO, Ant & K-dubya get so prissy when they are no longer the centre of attention for the boy-love.  I suspect they only post here (and other camsites) to feed their own narcissistic fantasies of being fawned upon and adored by men worldwide.

Don't let them bring you down.
And don't settle for anything less than 50 camels.



Keep on, keeping on, PB.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thanks dear, I hear ya. My ignore list is long let me tell ya. I just want to post like everyone else and not be harrassed by the likes of Cyrille, ao, Ant, KW.

----------


## Headworx

...5,4,3,2,...

----------


## aging one

> OMFG!! That's so true!
> 
> As soon as you turn up the homo-erotic frisson in this forum becomes unbearable. AO, Ant & K-dubya get so prissy when they are no longer the centre of attention for the boy-love. I suspect they only post here (and other camsites) to feed their own narcissistic fantasies of being fawned upon and adored by men worldwide.


Your time of month? Sometimes its good to just hang out and have a whine with the girls. :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> No one else is treated that way on this forum


Gold!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

It's quite clear that most of the time she doesn't read about a single topic except the topic of PB.

----------

